# Mason jars



## Thazol (Feb 9, 2016)

I've stumbled across roughly 1500 mason jars in an assortment of sizes. My question is are they worth much of anything or suitable for recycling? Plan on keeping a few for canning purposes but definitely don't need as many as I've got.
Thanks


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

From what I've seen mason jars hold their value extremely well. It's not uncommon for people to ask, and receive, full market price for used jars.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Grab them up!!!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

If you can't use them, post them on Craigslist.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I would love to have various sizes of Mason jars, but I don't need 1500. Good luck!


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

If you're not too far away, I'd be interested. What are you looking to barter for?


----------



## Thazol (Feb 9, 2016)

Live in NE Texas. Not sure where your at, but I'd be willing to listen to any offer. Not looking for anything particular.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

N.Y. is a distance. Tempting, though. Hope you get something useful from them. As others have said they hold their value and new go from $9-12 per dozen. Here they would fly at half that at a yard sale.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Man, wish I Could stumble onto deals like this. Around here you can sell them easily at $4 to $5 per dozen. They are very good for barter.

Dave


----------

